# garbage find,,,



## how (Jul 7, 2015)

My sister pulled this outta the trash
I will fix it for my grandson
is there a bolt missing in the middle of the crank arm?
and where would I find a bolt like that

Being an old fart
I dont know a thing about BMX


oh yea anyone know what year?


----------



## 41rollfast (Jul 7, 2015)

Haro are nice bikes, that's Dave Mirras signiture bike made in the 2000's
Yes there's a bolt missing, good news is that any bike shop will have it. It's just an Allen bolt, just like the one on the other side of the cranks if its there.


----------



## how (Jul 7, 2015)

41rollfast said:


> Haro are nice bikes, that's Dave Mirras signiture bike made in the 2000's
> Yes there's a bolt missing, good news is that any bike shop will have it. It's just an Allen bolt, just like the one on the other side of the cranks if its there.




thanks for the response


----------



## partsguy (Jul 8, 2015)

Very strange that the chain ring is on the left side of the bike.


----------



## how (Jul 9, 2015)

partsguy said:


> Very strange that the chain ring is on the left side of the bike.




Funny I was scratching my head about that yesterday, I am a vintage Schwinn guy and thought well
maybe it is different on BMX bikes

So I just looked at pictures of these bikes and it appears the crank is on the left on some of them.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 2, 2019)

Weird. Nice for free though


----------

